# Discouraging turn on the house...



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Some of you all may have been following my thread, and know that Ive been looking for and found out of a dozen piles of complete dog-poo, a house that appeared to be an awesome place. It was a foreclosure that had been remodeled, owned by Bank of America, and I had little to no expectation of winning the bid for it, since two previous houses I intended on sending in a bid for were bought with cash offers before I or my real estate agent could draft a bid for them.
Amidst seeing several homes on the verge of collapse with people wanting "new car" prices for them, this one house stood out like a gleaming ray of hope among having resolved to having to accept a dump, knowing my kid was also going to be staying with me for weeks at a time. I wanted a good place for her too, and this seemed like an answer to my prayers.

Keep in mind that I am still living with my divorced wife at this time, and the urgency to get out both on my side and on hers is obvious. Not that theres a lot of fighting or anything, but to avoid seeing her go on dates and getting involved again with someone else is heartwrenching.. I cant take that anymore.

So I got my bid accepted, but BofA drug their feet in getting the paperwork back to me, then I couldnt send an earnest money check, because they neglected to tell us who the title company was, so that took another week. Being the house was a foreclosure, I had to buy it at an "as is" basis, as BofA was not going to make any repairs. Thing is, the house appeared to have little to nothing wrong with it. I paid for the inspector to come out and he couldnt get the furnace to work, so that might not have passed the appraisers rating for it, thus qualifying for the FHA loan. I had a friend in hvac out, he did a little bit to it and it works fine, and gave me a good indication of everything furnace related and a/c related being in good shape. The house is six years old. Everything else on the inspectors report (410.00) was little things easily remedied.

Feeling pressured to be out of my current house with the ex, and that being used against me at will, when I didnt immediately conceed to her wishes, I was desperate. And really felt like I was being led to believe that this new house was the answer to all my problems. Every little paper related issue with it took a week to resolve, and meant, of course, more time at the old house. And mechanical issues at times seemed to be big issues, "furnace not working", but it turned out to be okay. 

After the inspectors report, I visited the new house last night to do a few things that the finance company recommended I do or have done, before the appraisal. They too, are helping me get into it as fast as possible, knowing my current situation.

It just all around finally seemed like it was coming together, and that I would finally get to close on it within two weeks. All my stuff is boxed up, I have friends ready to help me move. I got all the closing money I will need for that. So I was totally gung-ho about it.

Last night I noticed there was a slow drip from the hot water valve in the utility room upstairs. (washer/dryer room).
I turned the knob for the valve to ensure it was tight and more water started dripping faster. Now, the water wasnt coming out of the normal outlet on the valve, it was coming from where the valve is coupled to the pipe at the top of the valve. This is where the pipe/valve directly protrude down thru the top of the little recessed box with drain that is in the wall. (normally behind the washer, you connect your hot and cold water lines for the washer to these two valves).

I figured no big deal with the dripping, there is a drain in that little box, and since the inspector said nothing about it......

Then I went downstairs to the kitchen, and could hear it dripping onto the sheetrock inside the ceiling of the kitchen. I ran outside and shut the main water off to the house.
When I came back in, water was dripping from the ceiling, right next to an air conditioner register/vent in the ceiling onto the kitchen floor. Not a drip.....drip,, but a drip, drip, drip, drip... it was bad.
The real estate agent was with me as this was all going on. He mentioned that I had not closed on the house yet, and that my options were still open to walk away from the deal. He was going to write up an amendment that BofA have that leak/sheetrock/water damage all fixed at their own cost, or I was going to walk away from the deal. Who knows if they will fix it, as it is not normally something a seller of a foreclosure does. 

I was soooooo hoping/feeling/needing this house, down to the very last few things (screwing outlet cover over an outlet that was missing its cover, you know little things to pass the appraisal) and this happens.
I was ready to tear into the sheetrock and address the leak then and there but the real estate agent wouldnt let me. I had to close the door of that house, and drive away knowing that the leak was still happening, causing increasing extensive damages, and by this morning, I would be surprised if the ceiling is not all over the floor.

For a moment there, I could really see myself in that house, I liked the layout of the kitchen, the size of the backyard, I knew my daughter would be happy there with me, and would have had her own room and bathroom. She was excited to get to help me paint her room when that time came. I had walked around it picking up trash and what not just because I already felt it was "mine" ya know?

Passing all the checks, jumping thru all the hoops, multiple days of vulnerability to BofA's capacity to pull the rug out from under the deal, and surviving that,, watching my exw goin on dates, listening to my daughter ask if I will decorate the old house again for Halloween. 
Man I am losing it. Feels like I am reaching my limit. I refuse to live in an apartment and have to have my daughter stay with me in the crime infested slum holes that pass as apartments around here. And this house sure seemed like that much needed answer...

So I guess I am just venting. I dont really have any questions.
I can only hope that either BofA pays for the repairs, or that upon looking for "another" house, I can find one thats as decent..

(expletive)....


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

So your gonna bail on the house for a bit of sheet rock damage and some plumbing? Man your tough!

I would just move in and pull the sheet rock off a few days later. 

Having my own bed would be worth SO MUCH!!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I havent bailed yet. Thing is, ive barely scraped up what I could to get closing costs together. I dont have the cash to replace the sheetrock on the ceiling of the kitchen, down the vertical wall in the kitchen behind the cabinets and stove area, up into the 2nd story and the wall behind the utility area. Thats my guess of the extent of the damage. 
Upstairs and downstairs sheetrock, plumbing, paint, and to do all of this while the house hasnt been appraised yet, which could deem the house uninhabitable, and not qualify for the FHA loans. If I then still wanted the house, I would have to do all the work on my dime, prior to even being able to schedule an appraisal and closing.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

That is pretty major damage. I imagined something a bit less. Sorry.

That sucks!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Ing!!! 
Do you know how awesome it would be to visit Australia????
Thats been a life's dream of mine.

Anyways, the Real Estate agent said everything he was hearing sounded good from the seller's (bank) end, and it sounded promising, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Maybe I was being saved from moving in and trying to hook up my washer/dryer and THEN the leak starting.

For as impatient as I have been in trying to get on with my own life into my own house and away from the daily hurt that is living with my exwife and watching her live it up, 
there have been some amazing things happen.
Firstly, the inspector for the house said he couldnt get the furnace to work. this would have kept the appraiser for the bank from giving the thumbs up on me moving in, until that was fixed.
I had a friend in the business who looked at it, and fixed it easily, and also gave me a good word about the rest of the heating and cooling equipment, so now I know for sure that its in good shape.

It just seems that these things are being taken care of so that when I "do" finally get to move in, there will be no major issues, and I will get to live there without the typical Money Pit problems..

Now if I could just get over my impatience....lol


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Well Australia is only 26 hours on a plane with your legs tucked under your chin being fed bread roles [United] lol. Come visit. Spring here. 

My Ex has ended her affair. I think. I have seen a major shift in her attitude to me. She no longer hates me for being in the way. She even gave me that special affair apology. 
"I'm sorry we couldn't work it out and I am sorry for the way it happened" 
Not sorry for it happening though! I demolished it.

I can not even begin to imagine the pain of seeing that stranger who was your wife on a daily basis, never mind sleeping in the same bed. I really hope the house works out. 

I stayed and have changed almost everything in the house since she left. It is now a bachelor pad shared with teenagers. so you can imagine the mess.
I am not sure if I should vacuum the carpet or just dig it in and plant potatoes..

Keep us posted on the house. It will be a huge release of pain for you and a massive dose of reality for your ex.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

oh yeah the special affair apology, I got it exactly the same way as you did...

as to my house, it too is a bachelor pad now, my bro moved in and my boy is there half the time... though is so much easier to keep clean and tidy than it used to be when it was supposed to be a family home, imagine that!

Sure wish I had some spending money to make a few improvements and furnish it a little better... in due time I guess.

Good luck Shoo, hope you get into the house sooner rather than later!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

How long has it been happening? (water leak). I'm in water restoration and if it's been leaking awhile you have more problems then wet Sheetrock. My main concern would be mold growth. Not for health reasons but for structural reasons. Mold will eventually weaken wall studs and subfloors. If dried quickly and correctly you will have no issues. If you can get someone with a thermal cam to come out you will be able to "see" where the water is. It's most likely in more places then you realize.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks you guys.
I am holding out and hoping the seller (bank) really really wants to cut this house loose and is willing to fix it. That would be a miracle.

JoeKidd, the leak only started this monday nite, and I cut the water off outside so it wasnt continuously running. I cant imagine its been enough time to begin the mold process, but who knows.
The longer that BofA takes making a decision, the more time it could begin to form.

Hoping. 

Ex has a dinner date tonite. "I'm goin out",, she says.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Ex has a dinner date tonite. "I'm goin out",, she says.


Cold *****. I think they get an empathy transplant with a ****roach at affair school.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

roach.. was ccokroach which should not be a banned word. The other one was btich


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, funny what gets blocked in common terms!
They blocked c0ck..LOL!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ing got c0ckblocked?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Almostrecovered said:


> ing got c0ckblocked?


Ha!!!

Shoo - hang in there.

My wife leaves almost every night. Forgive me if I've covered this already - but I now make it a point to call at least a couple of nights a week as "mine." I don't do much - go out - have a beer - but I still get out. And I don't tell her anything about what I'm doing or where I'm going. Figure I'm giving her a small taste of her own medicine.

Also - I must admit that right now - I would rather she not be at home anyway. I know if she says she has plans, it triggers a certain negative response that I've yet to find a way to overcome. But - once she's gone - I'm good! The house is mine - its quiet!

Good luck on the house. Hope you get this figured out soon.


----------

